# Inexpensive Binoculars?



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Nikon Monarchs atb*

I would put another Hundred into the bino kitty and buy these In my Opinion there the best buy for the money paid 500.00 for the leupold pinnacles I have and these are just as good or Better !!!!


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Check out the Vortex line.Very good glass for the money.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Try Bushnell. I have two pair, both 10X50s. The Audubon Society set (under $200) is super for adjusting for distance, from a few feet to way out. One pair of really inexpensive just says Insta Focus (kids bought them for me for Christmas a couple years back at local department store for less than $50.00). For the quality I figure the store had to mismark them, but I checked later and they weren't. These are not adjustable for close up (few feet), but great for 3D and Field shooting. Amazingly, the clarity is quite good.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

redfish said:


> Check out the Vortex line.Very good glass for the money.


Ckeck out www.jayhawkoptics.com He sells them online is a sponsor here. Has very good prices!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

guys when it comes to optics...you get what you pay for...imho..the best for the money is either the alpen or vortex's...get the best glass that you can afford.


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

X2 on the Alpens. I have a pair of Shasta Ridge 8.5 x 50. Great binos. My son just got the same in a 10 x 42 and those are really nice too. They were around $155.00 from opticsplanet.net. Check that site out if you find some you really like. They have alot of binos to sell and free shipping. Good luck.


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Jon Shea said:


> Ckeck out www.jayhawkoptics.com He sells them online is a sponsor here. Has very good prices!


And also pretty good close out deals (when he has them). I got a pair of compact Vortex Hurricane binos from him for $65.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

X3 on the Alpens. Good Glass, Great price


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Vortex or Alpens, either would be a good choice.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

big johnc said:


> x3 on the alpens. Good glass, great price


+ 12.


----------



## Matador X (Mar 10, 2009)

*Vortex*

I use Vortex Diamondback 10x 42 for 3D, light to carry and good quality for the price $230.00 at opticsplanet.net


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

For under $200, you should try Zen-ray summit for $175. Nothing else can compare in that price range.


----------



## jim j (Feb 1, 2006)

I bought a pair of vortex diamondbacks from http://www.jayhawkoptics.com for $220 and am very pleased


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4324523


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Arkarcher said:


> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4324523


well, I guess I did say inexpensive binoculars and those definately fit that description, but I'm guessing there must be a reason they are only $20!


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> well, I guess I did say inexpensive binoculars and those definately fit that description, but I'm guessing there must be a reason they are only $20!


Best 20 bucks you'll ever spend! Great binos, Im serious


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*bino:*

i got a pair of 8x21 simmons from k-mart under 20 bucks.. small compact.. good little binoculars....:nod:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok, so after doing a lot of reading, I think I have my choices narrowed to 3 sets.. I don't think I will be terribly dissapointed in any of them from the reading I have done but am looking for any help in deciding which to grab. Here are the three choices..
1.) Alpen Shasta Ridge 10x50 $169
2.) Zen-Rey Summit 10x42 $175
3.) Vortex Diamondback 10x50 $249

I think I know which I am leaning towards right now, but I won't say and influence any suggestions... any input?


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Like I said before, I have the Alpen Shast Ridge 8.5 x 50. I bought them at the ASA in August last year. When I was looking at them and trying to decide, the guy was explaning the difference in them all. For one reason or another he swayed me to the 8.5xs. The 10xs were actually more expensive so it didn't really have to do with cost. I wish I could remember the reasoning behind it. All I know is that I really like them. Now that being said, they are pretty heavy. My son actually got the 10 x 42s for Christmas and I am really diggin those. A little more compact and lighter than mine, you just might compromise the ability to let more light in. I like them so much, I might buy another pair of those and keep the 8.5 x 50s as a back up pair. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah, since I made that post last night, I have started thinking along those same lines.. I may still have a little more to think about. My main decision is between those 3 brands. A secondary decision is to get the 42's or 50's.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Arkarcher said:


> Best 20 bucks you'll ever spend! Great binos, Im serious


You're the 3rd person to recommend these (2 others outside of AT). I couldn't resist so I spent $21, including tax and they'll be shipped to my local wallyworld store. If I don't like them I can yardsale them and get my money back. A chance at "Great binos" for $21 or "good glass" or "good quality" at $150-$200+


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

If your set on a 10x binocular the 50mm objective allows more light in. The science is that the pupil will diolate to 5mm, which is maximum light allowed into the eye. A 10x50 (50/10=5mm) allows maximum light. A 10x42 allows a little less light. Sometimes you are going to make compromises. I was leaning toward an 8x42 style, but found a great deal on 8x56. It's a larger body size and a little heavier, but you'll have to decide what's important to you. For 3D a 10X42 may be perfect, but you may lose a little light gathering in early morning or late evening hunts.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

buy the alpens you wont regret it and there cheaper


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I made a decision this afternoon and ordered a pair of the Zen-Ray Summit 10-42's. I got to looking at the specs and the Zen 10 powers are the same weight as the Alpen 8's, plus I have always been the type to want different stuff than what everybody has, so I figured I would give the less known/mentioned company a try. Please feel free to keep the conversation going though, and I will gladly report on the Zen-Rays if anybody is interested.


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> You're the 3rd person to recommend these (2 others outside of AT). I couldn't resist so I spent $21, including tax and they'll be shipped to my local wallyworld store. If I don't like them I can yardsale them and get my money back. A chance at "Great binos" for $21 or "good glass" or "good quality" at $150-$200+


Please post your review after you try them out, you'll be very surprised. I finally tried them after I heard some talk and was very surprised and pleased.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, I made a decision this afternoon and ordered a pair of the Zen-Ray Summit 10-42's. I got to looking at the specs and the Zen 10 powers are the same weight as the Alpen 8's, plus I have always been the type to want different stuff than what everybody has, so I figured I would give the less known/mentioned company a try. Please feel free to keep the conversation going though, and I will gladly report on the Zen-Rays if anybody is interested.


i just ordered a pair of the ZEN RAY ED2 8x43 i haven't got mine yet let me know how you like the summits

Ted


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I LOVE the Summits. I will admit that I didn't do a lot of "hands on" shopping before I bought them, so I don't have anything to compare them to, but I have gotten up early in the morning just so I could go out in my back yard and check them out in low light etc, and they are great. A friend of mine at work has been doing a lot of shopping for binos too and he has looked through a LOT recently. I took mine in with me to work and his first words were "Holy hell these are clear". So far I couldn't be happier for $175.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Arkarcher said:


> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4324523


Got my pair 2 days ago. I'm not a binocular expert, but I can tell you that these things are clear, bright and unbeatable 3D binoculars. I took them outside to look around a bit yesterday morning, lunch time yesterday and late in the day. I was amazed at the detail I could see through these things at near and far distances. I don't see any problem finding the spot on a 3D animal in low light at 60 yards max or call my arrow in/out on an 80 yard field target on a foggy morning. I gave them to my daughter to look through and I told her to "be careful with them". Then I realized they were only $21 (including tax). I'm ordering 4 more pair. One for each vehicle, one for my daughter and one for my stepfather. That's 5 pairs of binoculars for $105. I don't see how $100, $300, $500 or $1700 binoculars are going to help me see the target any better than these. I don't know if they're waterproof yet but for $20 I'm not really that concerned, I'll have a backup pair in the truck. I've tried, but haven't been able to fog them up. 

I think these would fantastic door prizes at 3D tournaments too.

All I can say is get a pair and see for yourself, or look me up the next time you're in Southwest VA and I'll let you look through mine. For 3D and Field I don't think these can be beat, especially when you factor in the price.

Thanks again ArkArcher for pointing these out.


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

I was going to get a pair of those famous $20 bino's from wal-mart that people are talking about until I have the money for a nicer pair everyone says they are $20 on-line but when I go to wal-mart .com they are listed for $31 and are out of stock am I missing something not that $31 is anything to complian about


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

4-him said:


> I was going to get a pair of those famous $20 bino's from wal-mart that people are talking about until I have the money for a nicer pair everyone says they are $20 on-line but when I go to wal-mart .com they are listed for $31 and are out of stock am I missing something not that $31 is anything to complian about


You're right, they have gone up since my order. I guess the word is getting out. I apologize. I didn't intend to report a incorrect price.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been debating between Zen-ray summit 10x42 and ZEN ED 8x43. Or should I go for ED2?


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

any suggestion or experience with any of them?


http://www.zen-ray.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=181

http://www.zen-ray.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_66&products_id=248

http://www.zen-ray.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_66&products_id=239


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to our local Wal-mart at lunch to see if they had a pair of those inexpensive pair of the Bushnell 10 x 42 and they did for the same price as the online store but they also had a pair of 12 x 42 that were water proof and fog proof would it be worth the extra $10 to get the 12 x 42 I mainly want them for 3-d until I can get a nicer pair


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Got my pair 2 days ago. I'm not a binocular expert, but I can tell you that these things are clear, bright and unbeatable 3D binoculars. I took them outside to look around a bit yesterday morning, lunch time yesterday and late in the day. I was amazed at the detail I could see through these things at near and far distances. I don't see any problem finding the spot on a 3D animal in low light at 60 yards max or call my arrow in/out on an 80 yard field target on a foggy morning. I gave them to my daughter to look through and I told her to "be careful with them". Then I realized they were only $21 (including tax). I'm ordering 4 more pair. One for each vehicle, one for my daughter and one for my stepfather. That's 5 pairs of binoculars for $105. I don't see how $100, $300, $500 or $1700 binoculars are going to help me see the target any better than these. I don't know if they're waterproof yet but for $20 I'm not really that concerned, I'll have a backup pair in the truck. I've tried, but haven't been able to fog them up.
> 
> I think these would fantastic door prizes at 3D tournaments too.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked them!!!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Got my pair 2 days ago. I'm not a binocular expert, but I can tell you that these things are clear, bright and unbeatable 3D binoculars. I took them outside to look around a bit yesterday morning, lunch time yesterday and late in the day. I was amazed at the detail I could see through these things at near and far distances. I don't see any problem finding the spot on a 3D animal in low light at 60 yards max or call my arrow in/out on an 80 yard field target on a foggy morning. I gave them to my daughter to look through and I told her to "be careful with them". Then I realized they were only $21 (including tax). I'm ordering 4 more pair. One for each vehicle, one for my daughter and one for my stepfather. That's 5 pairs of binoculars for $105. I don't see how $100, $300, $500 or $1700 binoculars are going to help me see the target any better than these. I don't know if they're waterproof yet but for $20 I'm not really that concerned, I'll have a backup pair in the truck. I've tried, but haven't been able to fog them up.
> 
> I think these would fantastic door prizes at 3D tournaments too.
> 
> ...


Same pair that I got, I have now sold 4 pair to other guy's on the 3d course! I use to run the sporting goods department at my local Wal-Mart! By far the best pair of Binos under $100!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Vortex all the way.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was actually looking at the Vortexs. I saw you were on their field staff. Had I met you before I bought my Zen Rays, I probably would have bought the Vortexs. But I have to say I love the Zen Rays so far!


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> I was actually looking at the Vortexs. I saw you were on their field staff. Had I met you before I bought my Zen Rays, I probably would have bought the Vortexs. But I have to say I love the Zen Rays so far!


which one did you get? I am debating between ZRS and ZEN ED2.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I got the Summit 10x42's and am very happy with them. Very clear and sharp.


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Arkarcher said:


> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4324523


Thank you for the heads up on these. I went to Walmart tonight and bought myself a pair. Im impressed, they will work just fine for me!


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

eda said:


> any suggestion or experience with any of them?
> 
> 
> http://www.zen-ray.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=181
> ...


It really depends on your budget. The ZRS is a very good value for its price. But if you were planning to spend much more on some thousand dollars binoculars, you should serieously consider the ZEN ED2. For $400, there is nothing else to compete.


----------



## lineman101 (Jan 16, 2010)

*binocs*

i agree with woodsman i have a pair wouldnt take for them


----------



## spotthogg (Sep 28, 2009)

Leupold Arcadia 10x $215.00 Great 3D bino's.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> I got the Summit 10x42's and am very happy with them. Very clear and sharp.



Thanks. I just ordered one. For $175, it is really a good deal.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

eda said:


> Thanks. I just ordered one. For $175, it is really a good deal.


Good.. I think it is a good deal too. I think you will be very happy with them. Let me/us know what you think when you get them.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

nsbc07 said:


> It really depends on your budget. The ZRS is a very good value for its price. But if you were planning to spend much more on some thousand dollars binoculars, you should serieously consider the ZEN ED2. For $400, there is nothing else to compete.


I agree. I just got a set for Christmas and they are absolutely amazing for the price!!!


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> Good.. I think it is a good deal too. I think you will be very happy with them. Let me/us know what you think when you get them.


I will sure report back once I receive it. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

4-him said:


> I went to our local Wal-mart at lunch to see if they had a pair of those inexpensive pair of the Bushnell 10 x 42 and they did for the same price as the online store but they also had a pair of 12 x 42 that were water proof and fog proof would it be worth the extra $10 to get the 12 x 42 I mainly want them for 3-d until I can get a nicer pair


12x would seem a liltle strong for 3-D if you ask me. i think that it would be hard on my eyes to go from 12x to a peep sight. jmho


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

I went with the 10 x 42 from Wal-mart I have a shoot this weekend and will be trying them out even though they are not a expensive pair they will hopefully be better than what I had until I can save up for a nicer pair


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

eda said:


> Thanks. I just ordered one. For $175, it is really a good deal.


You made a good choice.


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

4-him said:


> I went with the 10 x 42 from Wal-mart I have a shoot this weekend and will be trying them out even though they are not a expensive pair they will hopefully be better than what I had until I can save up for a nicer pair


They are a great pair of binos


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> Good.. I think it is a good deal too. I think you will be very happy with them. Let me/us know what you think when you get them.


I got the Zen-ray ZRS 10x42 on Monday. It came in a very nice package. I used it on several occasions this week. So far, I am very impressed. It is bright and sharp. Very nice eyecup design with two intermediate stops. I have never used a nice binoculars like this (I tried similar quality binoculars in Cabela, but they costs at least $400 to get some decent results). Thank you guys for the recommendation.


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

redfish said:


> Check out the Vortex line.Very good glass for the money.


I agree with you. Ive got the Vortex Crossfire 32 and they are the best ive ever had. Cant find a better bino for the price!!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Loving my Alpex Apex 8x32.


----------



## Kick_Stand (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a pair of 10x50 Nikon Action Binoculars. Although they are not as stream lined as some of the other brands, do you guys think these would be a good optic for 3D shoots?


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

*Thank you Arkarcher.*

Bought the $33 Bushnell 10X42 at Walmart just to see for myself. Holy Crap. Arkarcher you saved me $150. I'm going back tomorrow to buy another pair just in case I lose these.

I don't have much money and usually go without lunch to save for needed archery items.

Thanks again. Semper Fi.


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

Kick_Stand said:


> I have a pair of 10x50 Nikon Action Binoculars. Although they are not as stream lined as some of the other brands, do you guys think these would be a good optic for 3D shoots?


I have a pair of Nikon Lookout III 10x50 that are over 12yrs old that work great for 3D and all other kinds of archery. Plenty bright and only cost me 125$ back in the day. 

If I was to buy another pair of binos I would look at the Vortex Vultures 10x56 when they come out.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

isn't there an 8x or 8.5x limit for 3d?


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

wango tango said:


> isn't there an 8x or 8.5x limit for 3d?


Nope.. not any more.. that has been lifted. As somebody worded it, you could carry a spotting scope with you now if you would like to...


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

golfingguy27 said:


> Nope.. not any more.. that has been lifted. As somebody worded it, you could carry a spotting scope with you now if you would like to...


what's the reason they put a limit on the power before?


----------

